# ransfer Express Offers Free June Webinar On Choosing The Best Heat Transfer Type



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Transfer Express Offers Free June Webinar On Choosing The Best Heat Transfer Type*

Learn how to determine what type of custom heat transfer will work best in a free June webinar from Transfer Express. The interactive online class will explore what you need to know to take the guesswork out of selecting the right transfer for the job to help you achieve optimal results. 

In addition to finding out how the material factors into your choice and what products apply at what temperature, you’ll get general info to make understanding your transfer options easier. The session includes a discussion of common custom apparel industry terms, the difference between spot color, CMYK and RGB and more.

Join us Thursday, June 8, 2017, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m. EDT, for “Choosing the Best Custom Heat Transfer Type.” Register for this free session and find out about other Transfer Express heat printing webinars or watch previously recorded sessions at https://transferexpress.com/help/customer-support/educational-webinars.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

